# type of palm?



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I am trying to make some lard free bars of soap. I have a recipe of equal parts palm, coconut, sunflower. 
The last time I tried to order palm I ordered a CUBE of PKO. :help2 Now I know I need PO. I especially know this since my husband had to get tools from the garage to break apart chunks of the PKO. :blush But please help me with which one of the PO from soapers choice I should order. 

Palm Oil - refined, bleached and deodorized ($1.02 per pound)
50 lb Pail 
$51.00 Qty: 
Palm Oil - refined, bleached and deodorized ($1.70 per pound)
7 Pound Bottle
$11.90 Qty: 
Palm Oil Homogenized, RBD, No Stir(1.02 per pound) COLUMBUS FOODS WILL NOT REFUND OR CREDIT CUSTOMERS FOR ANY DAMAGED OR MELTED PRODUCT AS A RESULT OF WARM WEATHER.
50 Lb. Cube
$51.00 Qty: 
Palm Oil, Extra Virgin (RED) ORGANIC($2.23 Per Pound)
7 Pound Bottle 
$15.61 Qty: 
Palm Oil, Organic, Sustainable ( ($1.95 per pound)
7 Pound Bottle
$13.65 Qty: 
Palm Oil- Organic, Sustainable ($1.37 per pound)
50 lb Pail


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Palm Oil Homogenized, RBD, No Stir(1.02 per pound) COLUMBUS FOODS WILL NOT REFUND OR CREDIT CUSTOMERS FOR ANY DAMAGED OR MELTED PRODUCT AS A RESULT OF WARM WEATHER.
50 Lb. Cube
$51.00 Qty: 

This is the one I use.


----------



## SimplyE (Jan 15, 2010)

I quit using palm because of the sustainability and rainforest devastation factor. However, I really want to use it again will be using the sustainable organic palm. They did not previously carry this, so I am glad to see they now do.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

I have used the first one in the past and it works well. Now, I have not been using palm. I use olive oil, coconut, canola and safflower.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

adillenal,

Can I order this now? will it melt?

PSD


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I don't know. I order in the winter so I have never ordered this late.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

is there anyone else who sells this palm -no stir- in a plastic container? vs a bag and a box.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I use the no-stir. Tried to order enough to last the year a couple weeks ago. I hope I estimated right. I'd watch the weather and look for a few days together in the low 80's with cooler nights and order early in the week so it doesn't end up in a hot warehouse over the weekend. 

I kept my last order on my entry porch for several days which gets HOT when it's sunny, which it was, and it was just fine. I don't know why they don't just sell it in a pail like coconut oil...or at least give you that option in the summer months.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Good thinking..thanks Kathy. I will watch the weather.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Have all of you called and asked why this option is not available? Vicki


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I will call or email him today. Soapers choice If some others will too it may help for this product to be placed in a bucket vs a bag and box.


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

Oils By Nature has it on sale right now. I think it was $47.50 for a 50 lb bucket. I have used it before & it's good. It's not the no stir, tho. I have never had a problem with it or the regular palm from Columbus. So, what's the deal? If it gets gloppy in the bucket & starts to separate I just give it a good stir with wooden paddle thing I have. I've been doing it this way for 6 years now. Am I making inferior soap?

Jenny

PS OBN has a good article on sustainable palm. And I never buy shea from anyone but them. But their shipping is higher than Columbus.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up on the sale. gotta love a sale. I have ordered from them before, good company

From what I understood some of the properties/qualities/acids of the oil could sink to the bottom with the regular palm oil. People were not informed to stir it as you were doing to re distribute the oil qualities throughout.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

A box is good enough for me so I haven't requested it in a bucket.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I will wait till a Cool Monday to order like Kathy said. 

I had visions of goo dripping from the box as the UPS man gave me mean eyebrow looks.


----------

